# VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's!



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

HERNDON, VA – Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the launch of the all-new 2010 GTI via the App Store by making available a free version of the popular Firemint Real Racing game that exclusively features the all-new 2010 GTI. This is the first time an automotive manufacturer has used the App Store to launch a new vehicle. Additionally, users of the Real Racing GTI App in the U.S. can compete for the chance to win one of six, limited-edition 2010 GTIs that are fully-customized inside and out.

The free Real Racing GTI App is available worldwide and spares no detail, allowing players to experience every thrilling aspect of the all-new 2010 GTI right in the palms of their hands on iPhone and iPod touch. From the redesigned exterior with more aggressive headlights and the famous red-striped grille, to the sporty interior with a race-inspired steering wheel, the all-new 2010 GTI races its way to life on the screen for a thrilling gaming experience.









"With the personalization of media and the challenges inherent with reaching constantly connected consumers, we tasked ourselves to rethink the way we launch vehicles in order to engage our consumers in a meaningful way,” said Tim Ellis, Vice President of Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “The GTI customer is a tech-savvy consumer who enjoys social networking, playing games and spending time on mobile devices – most often an iPhone. Launching the all-new 2010 GTI via the Real Racing GTI App allows us to connect with this savvy GTI consumer within his or her everyday life in a way that no 30-second spot ever could.”

U.S.-registered players enjoying the action of the Real Racing GTI App will be challenged to put their skills to the test for a chance to win one of six limited-edition 2010 GTI models. The more they play, the more chances they have to win. Each week for six consecutive weeks beginning today, one player will be chosen to win the ultimate racing prize: the exclusive GTI MkVI, an individually-numbered, specially-tuned version of the legendary hatchback. Each model includes the GTI’s 2.0T 200hp four-cylinder engine, a performance tuned suspension finished with black, Volkswagen motorsport 18-inch all-new wheels, and special interior touches, including carbon fiber-look trim, a numbered dash plaque, and unique stitching in the front headrests. For more information on the competition please visit: http://www.vw.com/RealRacingGTI

Given the ever-increasing prominence of social networking in the lives of the games’ target consumers, Real Racing GTI includes several features designed to foster social connectivity. These include the ability of players to send messages to their competitors via Twitter and to capture and upload videos of their best laps to the game’s YouTube channel for international bragging rights. Additionally, GTI MkVI buyers will also be able to configure their vehicles, modeled after the six prize cars, at participating Volkswagen dealerships throughout the U.S.

The Real Racing GTI App is available for free from the App Store on the iPhone and iPod touch or at http://www.itunes.com/appstore/. No purchase is necessary to enter the contest, which officially ends on December 2 at 11:59PM.

Go here ---->> http://realracing.cloudcell.com/


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*

I'll be the first to say, wow it sux to not have an iphone/itouch right now.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll be the first to say, wow it sux to not have an iphone/itouch right now.

this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

**** MY LIFE !!!!
cAN PEOPLE FROM CANADA WIN?


----------



## Tredmark4 (Jan 24, 2009)

What? No HID's.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Tredmark4)*

wow, just wow. Wish i had an I-phone, just like several other millions of people that dont have one....


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

Totally lame. How about giving everyone a chance to enter?


----------



## TJ99MKIVVR6 (Jan 10, 2007)

No Iphone or ITouch here. Guess I wont be winning a new GTI. Thanks VWOA


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (TJ99MKIVVR6)*

clicked on the link. 
Exterior Features
Fully independent sport suspension
*Six-speed automatic DSG® direct*
shift gearbox with Tiptronic® and
sport mode
17" alloy wheels
it's a good think they're keeping dsg on the outside of the car. i'd much prefer to have a third pedal and a true shiftlever on the inside!


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_clicked on the link. 
Exterior Features
Fully independent sport suspension
*Six-speed automatic DSG® direct*
shift gearbox with Tiptronic® and
sport mode
17" alloy wheels
it's a good think they're keeping dsg on the outside of the car. i'd much prefer to have a third pedal and a true shiftlever on the inside!

Thanks for posting that. Back to me not caring about not having an iPwn.








Edit: Nevermind. Checked the pictures again. It IS a 6spd manual.








They really should turn it into an internet game you can play at a computer.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:34 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (MrEddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex Article* »_No purchase is necessary to enter the contest 

So, that means VWoA will send me an Iphone or Ipod Touch, since I don't have one, and to enter this contest would require me to purchase said device.
Who do I need to call at VWoA to give them my address for my free Ipod Touch?
Pete


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (cerksies)*

Don't worry it doesn't work anyways. Just tried to get it though the app store and its there but when you try to install it says "unable to purchase"


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (Shawn O)*

^I







your sig.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*

The game itself sucks....I'd love to be able to control my own acceleration and braking...kthxbai


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (Shawn O)*

I went ahead and downloaded the app late last night. I guess right after it went live. I must say I was pretty impressed with it. One of the better better driving games I've played on the phone. It was great that it was free also.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ No purchase is necessary to enter the contest


ok, I don't have a touch or iphone, so where do I enter to win than?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (Inkarnata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inkarnata* »_The game itself sucks....I'd love to be able to control my own acceleration and braking...kthxbai









Have you looked through the control settings? There are a few options there.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_

ok, I don't have a touch or iphone, so where do I enter to win than? 

Seems like there is purchase necessary. An iPhone or iPod Touch. Or borrow someone else's.


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (vincenzo)*

ill be playing this for the next month.


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (vincenzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincenzo* »_
Have you looked through the control settings? There are a few options there.

You're right


----------



## yakko TDI (Jul 17, 2008)

Never owned anything but VWs and they have a contest I can't even enter because I have a good phone.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ For more information on the competition please visit: http://www.vw.com/RealRacingGTI

It would be nice if that link didn't redirect to the main GTI 'site, which has no information on the competition.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (vanaguy)*

You can enter once per day on VW's website 
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/register/en/us/


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Freakin gay that its only on iPhone or iPOD touch


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_Freakin gay that its only on iPhone or iPOD touch

Wow, jealous much? You can enter the contest without owning either of these devices... refer to the link I posted in the entry directly preceding your own.
and fwiw using 'gay' as a derogatory term makes you an ignorant bigot... please think before you post... thanks


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_Freakin gay that its only on iPhone or iPOD touch

"Freakin gay"? That's fresh.
You can enter daily by simply signing up at the link above, Cracky. How "gay" is that?


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (KevinC)*


_Quote »_
Volkswagen 2010 GTI Play to Win Sweepstakes (the "Sweepstakes") is open only to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States and the District of Columbia who are licensed drivers and at least eighteen (18) years old at the time of entry.


Freakin gay that you have to be American to win.


----------



## SneakyStella (Sep 26, 2007)

i think it is a really clever way to launch a product 
i did not enjoy the "unpimp da auto" campaign used with the MKV at all
i will be forwarding the link to this app to my friends with iphones 
(& the link to the VW sites entry forum to my friends just into VW's)


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (SneakyStella)*

Im buying an Iphone just to enter this


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (level_10)*

Playing this right now on my iphone !!!!








and maby..... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (g60ADAM)*

....wait, everyone doesn't have an iphone?


----------



## GTIBarsi (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

god, bunch of cry babies on this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
did the thought ever occur to any of you that someone(besides VWoA) has to pay for these 6 cars?
I'm sure both Apple and the game developers had to contribute as well in order to get this contest up an running.
So it's only fair they look out for their best interest as well, people using/purchasing their products.
stop drooling over the "dopeshizzz" thread take a business class or two.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (GTIBarsi)*

I'd rather not win. Just the taxed on a prize of that value would be huge. You have to declare the value of the car on a 1099 form as taxable income.
Thats like making $30,000 and paying ZERO taxes on it....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_I'd rather not win. Just the taxed on a prize of that value would be huge. You have to declare the value of the car on a 1099 form as taxable income.
Thats like making $30,000 and paying ZERO taxes on it....

just taking a stab in the dark after doing some rough calculations... adding $30k to my income would bump me into the 28% tax bracket.... [calculating....] after subtracting what I give the govmnt on my paycheck the amount left would be around $5,000
and really, $5k for a 1/6 limited edition car worth $30k isn't that bad at all. 
[edit] depending on how it's calculated. 28% of 30k would be $8400... hrmm










_Modified by mr lee at 1:12 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_You can enter once per day on VW's website 
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/register/en/us/

Sweet, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JAHS L (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (GruvDone)*

Any ideas why they require your mobile phone number to enter?


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Tredmark4)*

this better ****ing come in manual.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll be the first to say, wow it sux to not have an iphone/itouch right now.

I'm out also. Oh well, I don't like iPods anyhow.


----------



## OrlandoR (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (vr6gtispeed)*

Hmmmm lets see, win a free GTI... yep I have an app for that...















For all you complainers out there, you don't think that Apple is footing part of the bill on this promotion...








I am sure they paid heavily to be the exclusive phone/device to to able to win in this event.


----------



## K2Keith (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (OrlandoR)*

Well I just got my MKV GTI a few months ago, but I'm still game to try to win a MKVI. Problem is when I try to download it via the App Store on my iPhone 3G, it shows the icon on the home screen and then says "Unable to Purchase". The only option is a big Dismiss button, taping that makes the icon go away.
Ugh...


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (K2Keith)*

Is it DSG or manual? I see a photo w/ the + paddle shifter, then I see a photo w/ a clutch pedal and another w/ a manual shifter


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (Golf_kris)*

im sure apple had nothing to do with the promotion, they are just the biggest app store.
it doesnt matter if its manual or DSG, dont look a gift horse in the mouth if you win.
You guys would like an iphone if you had one, but fortunately you can enter without one.
I was hoping this would be a discussion on how cool the special edition is... but instead its apple/vw/dsg bashing per usual. 
Anyway, are those wheels gloss black? 17" or 18"?s


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (jayparry)*

I agree. They are giving away a free car, taxes or not, you are making out in the end by a huge margin, stop your complaining...Wish there were some pics of the interior. Either way, crossing my fingers over here. The 337 wants to be made into my track car so badly....


----------



## 2.Go Kompressed (May 3, 2002)

Yeah in the game they have a quick commercial featuring the special ed car. And has a 360 view thing where u can touch points on the car and it tells about. Interior is gorgeous but I don't know what the diff r between this one and a fully loaded interior besides a few obvious special edition atonements. Would be waayyy better if the mirrors and other pieces were actually carbon fiber instead of carbon fiber inspired. 
I know I'm not supposed to look a gift horse in the mouth but I figured that's y they gave me pics of the car/horse to check it out.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

To all those who think people shouldn't use the term "gay" are idiots. Gay originally meant very happy, bright, good, etc.
If you think something is not so great you can use it sarcastically just like you would say Great, just great :eyesrolled:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Guack007)*

The first car was finished just days before VW's launch. I only have a few crappy point and shoot photos of some details. I'm waiting on more photos from VW...


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice shots of the interior.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (Guack007)*

so im playing the game right now, and im not seeing anywhere exactly what you have to do to win. 
do you just have to have the best time for one track? or is it based on something else? I don't see exactly where it says what qualifies you to be a winner.


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (InSaNeBoY)*

You are the man!!!! Thanks for the link, do not own an iphone


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

* VW to rely solely on iPhone app for GTI launch*
Automaker says move is cost-efficient way to reach target demo
Jean Halliday
and Kunur Patel
Advertising Age
October 23, 2009 - 10:53 am ET
NEW YORK (AdAge.com) -- Volkswagen of America is launching the newest-generation GTI exclusively on an iPhone application, a cost-efficient approach the automaker said is a first for the industry.
How cost efficient? When the marketer introduced the GTI in 2006, it spent $60 million on a big-budget blitz with lots of network TV. By comparison, an executive familiar with the matter estimates the annual budget for mobile services is $500,000.
And while an iPhone-only strategy may seem limiting, consider this: In September, Apple reported there are more than 50 million iPhone and iPod touch customers worldwide. By comparison, CBS' "NCIS," the most-watched show for week ending Oct. 18, reached 21 million viewers and commands an average price of $130,000 for a single 30-second spot.
The automaker's Real Racing GTI game for the iPhone and iPod Touch in the App Store, unveiled at a press event this week in Manhattan, includes a motion-controlled car-racing game, as well as a virtual showroom. The brand conceived the mobile strategy, which also includes a six-car giveaway for game players, with independent digital agency AKQA.
Volkswagen licensed the game from Australian developer Firemint, which built a pared-down version with fewer race tracks using only GTIs, the high-performance variation of VW's Golf brand.
Not only does choosing a mobile platform over a customary 30-second spot reduce marketing cost, but licensing an existing game also means savings.
"It's a clever idea," said mobile-marketing consultant Raven Zachary, president of Small Society and founder of iPhoneDevCamp. "Licensing game technology saves VW considerable development cost and time to delivery. And the cost of six cars is not bad considering the cost of doing a print campaign or TV campaign."
*Cost a focus of VW review* 
Cost appears to be a major factor in Volkswagen's review for its creative agency of record, according to executives familiar with the matter. Goodby, Silverstein & Partners, San Francisco and Deutsch, Los Angeles, are still in the running, after DDB and Wieden & Kennedy were eliminated earlier this week.
Of course, there is a real danger the automaker will miss many prospects using only one narrowly targeted marketing tool. But Tim Ellis, Volkwagen of America's vice president of marketing, maintains it is a highly targeted strategy to directly reach the GTI customer, a tech-savvy, social-media activist who spends time on mobile devices, most often iPhones.
"It's a home run in terms of the demo overlap," said Nihal Mehta, CEO of local-search and networking application Buzzd.
As for driving that demographic to discover and download the application, Volkswagen is banking on PR, viral pass-along and some paid search for consumers looking for iPhone applications and information on the GTI.
Coming at a time when advertisers and agencies are trying to figure out how to get their applications noticed -- and downloaded -- amid the more than 65,000 in the App Store, the question arises: Will viral be enough for the GTI application?
The game includes built-in functionality for players to send messages via Twitter and upload game play-videos to YouTube. Digital experts such as Nihal, who founded text-messaging company Ipsh and sold it to Omnicom Group in 2005, thinks these vehicles will prove more effective than paid media.
"Viral tactics work because media buys aren't that compelling anymore," he said. "You can get clicks, but even if an app is free, people don't want to download it. They really have to be invested or told by a friend."
He said he thinks the competition and incentive to play and beat other players will work to make the application popular.
Small Society's Zachary agreed, especially since the game has incentive beyond entertainment: a chance to win a new car. For consumers, more game play means more chances to win one of the six limited-edition 2010 GTI's that the Herndon, Va.-based automaker is giving away as part of the launch.
Beyond the competition, the fact that the mobile-only car launch is a first is a big draw for press, too.
*'PR value'* 
"It's not a gamble in this case," he said. "VW is the first to do this and that's PR value. If this had been the third car giveaway through an app, maybe not. Because this is novel, [VW is] going to generate considerably more press and that will drive downloads."
Press hits aside, pitting application users against each other in competition will also translate to downloads, said Mehta, citing the popular mobile social networking service FourSquare, where users compete to be the mayor of local bars and restaurants, as a prime example.
"I don't know if a press event is going to do anything, but building in those viral elements of inviting friends having multi-player games is a good long-term strategy. People like to compete," Mehta said.
VW's launch push for the GTI in 2006 from Crispin, Porter & Bogusky, Miami, featured a dark, gremlin-like character called "Fast" who in TV spots and online urged male GTI drivers to drive faster. The other work, themed "Unpimp Mien Auto," played on VW's heritage with "Helga," a sexy, labcoat-wearing engineer with a German accent aimed at conveying to tuners of Asian cars that the GTI has built-in German engineering.
Online versions with Helga and her sidekick, Wolfgang, were wildly popular and won Crispin Porter the top cyber award at Cannes that year.
But there were insiders at VW who were concerned that the company was spending too heavily on the niche GTI model while ignoring the best-selling Jetta. Auto pundits criticized VW for having too many different messages for different models instead of an umbrella approach.
VW sold 5,558 GTIs in the first nine months of the year in the United States, 57 percent fewer than the same period a year ago, while its Jetta sales jumped by 7 percent to 81,161 cars, according to Automotive News. 


_Modified by Slalom at 2:13 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_To all those who think people shouldn't use the term "gay" are idiots. Gay originally meant very happy, bright, good, etc.
If you think something is not so great you can use it sarcastically just like you would say Great, just great :eyesrolled:

Thanks for the etymology lesson, I'm sure no one here knew what the word originally meant.









It really doesn't matter one ounce what the original meaning of the word is. What _does_ matter is the CURRENT meaning of the word, and the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Gay. 
It's really not all that difficult of a concept to understand. There are numerous more appropriate words synonymous with the intended meaning that don't insult and disparage a group of people. Hopefully wherever you practice as a 'student' has some classes on social mores/ethics. If so, I recommend you take it - twice.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (GruvDone)*

They have shots on vw.com off the homepage but you can't enlarge them.... they have a better interactive tour oddly at the high-score page on http://realracing.cloudcell.com/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ah, the new VW Motorsport wheels...


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
Thanks for the etymology lesson, I'm sure no one here knew what the word originally meant.









It really doesn't matter one ounce what the original meaning of the word is. What _does_ matter is the CURRENT meaning of the word, and the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Gay. 
It's really not all that difficult of a concept to understand. There are numerous more appropriate words synonymous with the intended meaning that don't insult and disparage a group of people. Hopefully wherever you practice as a 'student' has some classes on social mores/ethics. If so, I recommend you take it - twice. 









Oh I see... so let me get this straight, your saying the word originally had one meaning and homosexuals decided that they can make the word mean something else that has nothing to do with its original meaning and everyone has to agree that homosexual is its new "known" meaning. 
But if after that people want to use the word to mean the opposite of what it originally meant (just like what happened to the word "Bad" for anyone who remembers when bad meant good) that that is NOT ok.
Yeah THAT makes a lot of sense








What happened to freedom of speech. I'm so sick of all the PC Nazis telling people what they can and cant say... its ridiculous.
As for you saying "and the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Gay." is just plain wrong, no one is intending that at all, it isnt even relevant in the context, he's talking about the contest. People are just using the words newest meaning and PC Nazis are upset and cant accept that the word has had its meaning changed again. 
You shouldn't tell people how they should or shouldn't use a word. No one is referring to homosexuals when they use that word sarcastically, they are referring to the opposite of its original definition (hence the sarcasm part)
Edited: I just read your signature and it says,
"The G35 is nice, but a guy at work has one and *he's a dick*, thinks his car and him are the ****. So I would never own one."
So by your logic I should be offended because "the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Male."












_Modified by Guack007 at 1:31 AM 10-24-2009_


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! ([email protected])*

Since my Ipod touch was stolen, I'm a bit bitter.
But from what I remember, most most "driving" games on the ipod were seriously infuriating. This is a seriously cool prize, but anyone playing for more than a few minutes needs to get their head checked, GTI prize or not.


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

bumppp cuz the game is sick i jus got it yest


----------



## jpsilvergolf07 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (1stTimeDubbin)*

ok 1. sucks due to the Iphone junk!
2. thanks for the link to vw's website for the the sweepstakes.....GOOD FIND.
3. this darn thing better come in manual!
4. the HIDs....dont look like it but i was at my dealer Thursday and they had 2 new GTIs they had HIDs.....I wanted to jack their Huffs so bad! and the one in the picture has cheep rabbit headlights......BLAH! that is some dope carbon fiber and stitch work! woot woot!
come on luck dont fail me now!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (jpsilvergolf07)*

it's carbon fiber "look".... kinda turned me off, but whateve.


----------



## jpsilvergolf07 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (mr lee)*

and I just built one on VW......HIDs are an option! WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (jpsilvergolf07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpsilvergolf07* »_and I just built one on VW......HIDs are an option! WTF?!?!?!?

So order the GTI with HIDs.
I swear, it seems you all are looking for an excuse to kvetch, no matter how obviously flimsy the excuse may be.
The only people with any reason to complain are those who have an iPhone or iPod. Why? Because any ol' schmo can enter to win on VW's website, and it's entirely possible that all six winners could be entrants who do not own either device.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*

lame. I hate Apfel and their I... products


----------



## The_Saint (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

“The GTI customer is a tech-savvy consumer who enjoys social networking, playing games and spending time on mobile devices – most often an iPhone" ahh -- what?
If this really is what VWOA really believes, then it just shows why they never really seem to get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (The_Saint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Saint* »_“The GTI customer is a tech-savvy consumer who enjoys social networking, playing games and spending time on mobile devices – most often an iPhone" ahh -- what?
If this really is what VWOA really believes, then it just shows why they never really seem to get it.









You guys kill me. 
VW is giving away six brand new Mk6 GTI's and all a lot of you can do is complain and b!tch. I can understand the Canadian's being upset as they aren't eligible for this contest, but sheesh there are a lot of bedwetters in this crowd.








This whole thing is a very easy, cheap and smart way for VW to not only reach out to more than 50 million iPhone owners, but to garner a ton of free press along the way. The game is in the top ten of free apps already and continues to keep getting more and more press. Giving away six cars over six weeks will continue to give VW more exposure and by the time it is all done, VW will start traditional advertising.
So in the mean time, throw your name into the ring for the free GTI and the worst thing that can happen is that you might actually win one.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
Oh I see... so let me get this straight, your saying the word originally had one meaning and homosexuals decided that they can make the word mean something else that has nothing to do with its original meaning and everyone has to agree that homosexual is its new "known" meaning. 


No, I am saying that over time the uses and meanings of words change. It is simply the natural course of evolution that a language follows. Regardless of your feelings, the term 'Gay' is, at least in this country synonymous with homosexual people. Using it in a negative context is no different than a racial slur. BTW - I'm not impressed with your use of hyperbole. You think it helps your point. It does not.

_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
But if after that people want to use the word to mean the opposite of what it originally meant (just like what happened to the word "Bad" for anyone who remembers when bad meant good) that that is NOT ok.
Yeah THAT makes a lot of sense










That is one seriously thin argument. What you are suggesting is that anyone can take any word, regardless of it's meaning or impact, decide that they want to use it to imply an opposite meaning, and everyone is supposed to just be on board? 
Well, isn't that special? Here you are suggesting that an action you decried earlier is now a central part of your defense.


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_What happened to freedom of speech. I'm so sick of all the PC Nazis telling people what they can and cant say... its ridiculous.

Freedom of speech is alive and well. This discourse we are having is in fact, an excellent example of that very freedom in use. What I would like you to do is find a single instance wherein I forbade anyone from saying anything... good luck with that. What I DID say was that using that word in that way only served to make one look like an ignorant bigot. If you want to come off that way, you do have every right, just as I have every right to point it out.


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_As for you saying "and the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Gay." is just plain wrong, no one is intending that at all, it isnt even relevant in the context, he's talking about the contest. People are just using the words newest meaning and PC Nazis are upset and cant accept that the word has had its meaning changed again.

Do you even know any Gay people? If so, ask them how they feel about hearing someone say "Man that is freaking gay!". I guarantee you most of not all of them would find it offensive. In fact, I used to use that term until I was told by a Gay co-worker of mine that it was hurtful. I recall slipping once more around a gay friend once, and though he said nothing to me, the look on his face spoke volumes, and I instantly felt about an inch high. 
There is a HUGE difference between intent and impact. Regardless of how you intend a word to be - as harmless as it may seem - if it has a hurtful impact, then there really isn't anything you can do about that. If you are OK with hurting people or making them uncomfortable, then by all means... go right ahead. If you would prefer not to be hurtful - even unintentionally - then use a different word.... there are many to choose from.

_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_You shouldn't tell people how they should or shouldn't use a word. No one is referring to homosexuals when they use that word sarcastically, they are referring to the opposite of its original definition (hence the sarcasm part)

Again, I defy you to find where I told anyone what they could or could not do. I merely imparted the impression that the usage of that word had on me. In fact, in a further example of your bizarre hypocritical circular logic, it is in fact YOU who are telling ME what I should and should not do. Do I not have the same right to free speech as you?


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_Edited: I just read your signature and it says,
"The G35 is nice, but a guy at work has one and *he's a dick*, thinks his car and him are the ****. So I would never own one."
So by your logic I should be offended because "the impact the use of that word as an expletive has on those who identify as Male."









The difference is, no one has ever been beaten to within an inch of their life, or been bound and dragged behind a vehicle because they "identify as Male". Further, I have yet to ever encounter any guy who took offense to that word, unless of course it was directed at them, and only then, because they were being insulted.
I think you need to do your homework...


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You guys kill me. 
VW is giving away six brand new Mk6 GTI's and all a lot of you can do is complain and b!tch. I can understand the Canadian's being upset as they aren't eligible for this contest, but sheesh there are a lot of bedwetters in this crowd.








This whole thing is a very easy, cheap and smart way for VW to not only reach out to more than 50 million iPhone owners, but to garner a ton of free press along the way. The game is in the top ten of free apps already and continues to keep getting more and more press. Giving away six cars over six weeks will continue to give VW more exposure and by the time it is all done, VW will start traditional advertising.
So in the mean time, throw your name into the ring for the free GTI and the worst thing that can happen is that you might actually win one.









Quoted for complete agreement.
Why should you care wether or not this promotion involves a product you don't want/have? Since ownership of said product is not a qualifying factor for entry into the contest, there is no logical reason to get all up over what is, really a non-factor. But, if it really cheeses you off, then by all means, don't enter.. it can only help my odds


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GruvDone)*

Out of the 6 winners, how many will be vortex members?









_Modified by GaTeIg at 9:27 AM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by GaTeIg at 11:20 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

I'm not complaining. I'm bummed that I don't have an iPhone or iPod to enter. They should have had it as a PC or Mac download so everyone can enter.


----------



## tradort (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (vr6gtispeed)*

You do not need an iPhone/iPod Touch to enter this contest. It has been repeated many times in this post.
Go here to register once per day. 
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/register/en/us/


----------



## The_Saint (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
Quoted for complete agreement.
Why should you care wether or not this promotion involves a product you don't want/have? Since ownership of said product is not a qualifying factor for entry into the contest, there is no logical reason to get all up over what is, really a non-factor. But, if it really cheeses you off, then by all means, don't enter.. it can only help my odds
































I didn't say I would not enter. I just said that the criteria that VWOA said was their core GTI customer was laughable. Alot of people on here were into GTI's before the god damn brick phone.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (The_Saint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Saint* »_ Alot of people on here were into GTI's before the god damn brick phone.

LOL. brick phone? really... sounds like another hater with serious tech envy








I think you are reading too literally into things.. VW is simply saying that GTI owners tend to be tech savy, and by far the iPhone/iPod Touch is the single biggest stage for reaching the tech savy these days. I'm not saying all tech savy people have iPhones/iPod touches, nor am I saying that all users of said devices are tech savy; but there is no other medium better suited for this promotion - like it or not.
Now, stop taking yourself so seriously, and go for a drive


----------



## VWFREQ (Oct 17, 2001)

app downloaded, contest entered daily and this thread reminds me why I rarely visit and contribute to this community any more.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
Do you even know any Gay people? If so, ask them how they feel about hearing someone say "Man that is freaking gay!". I guarantee you most of not all of them would find it offensive. 


Yes, of course I do and your wrong if you dont think there are many out there who use it that way, Ive heard it from several people who are open minded enough to realize that intent and context are real and there is no actual harm, or insult intended at all. ZERO. Some are ok with it, some aren't. Just depends how "sensitive" they are and for some people they are too emotional to be rational and see that no one is talking about their sexual preference in any way. Now if we where talking about the "N" word or the "F" word that rhymes with Lag I would completely agree with you.

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
I think you need to do your homework...


This coming from the guy on a car forum who lists an eibach spring upgrade as aesthetic.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
Yes, of course I do and your wrong if you dont think there are many out there who use it that way, Ive heard it from several people who are open minded enough to realize that intent and context are real and there is no actual harm, or insult intended at all. ZERO. Some are ok with it, some aren't. Just depends how "sensitive" they are and for some people they are too emotional to be rational and see that no one is talking about their sexual preference in any way. Now if we where talking about the "N" word or the "F" word that rhymes with Lag I would completely agree with you.

I'm sure there are those who don't care; and I am further certain that those people are in the minority. Bottom line though, is with the vastness of the English language, why would you choose a word that is deemed offensive by many? There's really no reason to. We have enough words to express displeasure to choose from without having to bastardize a word with an already long-established and accepted meaning. Just because YOU want the word to mean something else does not make it so...
The current established definitions of the word are as follows:

_Quote, originally posted by *Oxford English Dictionary* »_
gay |gā|
adjective ( gayer , gayest )
1 (of a person, esp. a man) homosexual : that friend of yours, is he gay?
• relating to or used by homosexuals : feminist, black, and gay perspectives.
2 lighthearted and carefree : Nan had a gay disposition and a very pretty face.
• characterized by cheerfulness or pleasure : we had a gay old time.
• brightly colored; showy; brilliant : a gay profusion of purple and pink sweet peas.
noun
a homosexual, esp. a man.
DERIVATIVES
gayness noun
ORIGIN Middle English (sense 2) : from Old French gai, of unknown origin.
USAGE Gay meaning ‘homosexual,’ dating back to the 1930s (if not earlier), became established in the 1960s as the term preferred by homosexual men to describe themselves. It is now the standard accepted term throughout the English-speaking world. As a result, the centuries-old other senses of gay meaning either ‘carefree’ or ‘bright and showy,’ once common in speech and literature, are much less frequent. The word gay cannot be readily used unselfconsciously today in these older senses without sounding old-fashioned or arousing a sense of double entendre, despite concerted attempts by some to keep them alive. Gay in its modern sense typically refers to men ( lesbian being the standard term for homosexual women), but in some contexts it can be used of both men and women.




_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
This coming from the guy on a car forum who lists an eibach spring upgrade as aesthetic.









Man, you just love analyzing my signature don't you? Well, since you clearly need an education, I'll help you out....
The springs on my car would not qualify as a performance upgrade, as lowering the center of gravity on a McPherson Strut Suspension does not improve the maneuverability profile of the car. But, since it does offer a 2 inch or so drop over the stock springs, it serves to alter the aesthetic of the car in a way that's pleasing to my eye.. thus it is characterized as an aesthetic upgrade.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (GruvDone)*

Not jumping into the middle of what's PC versus what's cultural but in this regards ...

_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
This coming from the guy on a car forum who lists an eibach spring upgrade as aesthetic.









He's got ya' there!


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_
This coming from the guy on a car forum who lists an eibach spring upgrade as aesthetic.










_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_He's got ya' there!

Negative... 

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
The springs on my car would not qualify as a performance upgrade, as lowering the center of gravity on a McPherson Strut Suspension does not improve the maneuverability profile of the car. But, since it does offer a 2 inch or so drop over the stock springs, it serves to alter the aesthetic of the car in a way that's pleasing to my eye.. thus it is characterized as an aesthetic upgrade.









So, explain to me then how the Springs _wouldn't_ qualify as an appearance-only upgrade. If you think anything differently, then you are delusional.
Thanks for playing though. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
So, explain to me then how the Springs _wouldn't_ qualify as an appearance-only upgrade. If you think anything differently, then you are delusional.
Thanks for playing though. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE] Well, go out on a limb with me here ... say you had a pogo stick, and swapped out the current spring that has a certain stiffness, with one that has a different stiffness. Might the pogo stick go higher or lower based on the resistance of the spring rate? And hey, let's go to category two question ... how bout you demonstrate your knowledge further by showing what research here or wherever told you about the spring rate in pounds for your oem springs versus what you bought. For bonus points, discuss how that spring rate matches or not to the dampening rate of your struts or shocks ... I'm all ears. Sure, maybe you bought what you did for purely cosmetic reasons, however, I'm curious how this is, as you state nothing more than a cosmetic mod.


----------



## Slalom (Jun 25, 2002)

geez this thread really strayed off course didn't it...
here's some more press on the GTI app:
http://www.autosavant.com/2009...-game/


----------



## raybonez (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Slalom)*

I am the Walrus.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (raybonez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raybonez* »_I am the Walrus. 

No you are not. I was the Walrus first!!


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.eibach.com/prokit.html

At this point arguing further with this guy is... "like competing in the special Olympics... Even if you win you're still retarded"
Im sure he'll find that comment as insulting and blah blah blah as calling this contest gay...











_Modified by Guack007 at 11:03 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Guack007)*

Let's get this back on topic please.


----------



## raybonez (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No you are not. I was the Walrus first!!

This is not Nam, this APP has rules!


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let's get this back on topic please.
 Whoever wins the first one, post up. Jamie, since you have a bit of an "in" vith VWOA, are you able to accept bribe $ via PayPal?


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote »_1. Eligibility: Volkswagen 2010 GTI Play to Win Sweepstakes (the "Sweepstakes") is open only to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States and the District of Columbia who are licensed drivers and at least eighteen (18) years old at the time of entry. *Employees of Volkswagen Group of America, Inc., its agencies or dealers,* AKQA, Inc., ndWare Pty Ltd t/a Firemint ("Firemint"), Plastic Wax Pty Ltd., Compuware Corporation, Heavy Melody Music & Sound Design, Inc., Crispin Porter + Bogusky, The MWW Group Inc., Mediacom Worldwide Inc., Apple Inc., ePrize, LLC, and their parent and affiliate companies as well as the immediate family (spouse, parents, siblings and children) and household members of each such employee are not eligible. Subject to all applicable federal, state, and local laws and regulations. Void where prohibited. Participation constitutes entrant's full and unconditional agreement to these Official Rules and Sponsor's and Administrator's decisions, which are final and binding in all matters related to the Sweepstakes. Winning a prize is contingent upon fulfilling all requirements set forth herein. 

so does this mean that if i work for a Volkswagen Dealership, that I can't win? i don't know if i'm reading this correctly


----------



## GoBlueVDubDude (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_
so does this mean that if i work for a Volkswagen Dealership, that I can't win? i don't know if i'm reading this correctly









Unfortunately for you, that is exactly what it means. Sorry.


----------



## xmodcentral.com (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you have to be a "top ten" driver to win? If not, will it improve your chances of winning??


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (xmodcentral.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xmodcentral.com* »_Do you have to be a "top ten" driver to win? If not, will it improve your chances of winning??

no, if you read through the rules it says being a top driver does not affect the odds...and you dont have to be a top driver to win


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (GoBlueVDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoBlueVDubDude* »_
Unfortunately for you, that is exactly what it means. Sorry.









well that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_http://www.eibach.com/prokit.html


While your clearly lack the capability to be mature and grow on a personal level, maybe I can help you at the very least understand the physics. The following thread contains a couple of posts by CtGTi77 which explain the principles behind spring rates and dampers with sufficient analogy to allow even a simpleton such as yourself to grasp. Unless you simply want to take marketing hype as some sort of fact, that's up to you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Apologies to all for taking this thread out of context.. I just have a real problem with blatant acts of jackassery like those perpetrated by 'Guack007'. I won't post anything further OT in this thread because if he doesn't get it by now - and clearly he doesn't - he never will.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_ Whoever wins the first one, post up. Jamie, since you have a bit of an "in" vith VWOA, are you able to accept bribe $ via PayPal?


Are the winners notified each week or when it's all over?


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KahviVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KahviVW* »_
Are the winners notified each week or when it's all over?


first one gets drawn today if im not mistaken


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rubber_Ducky)*

So who won? The site says 5 cars remaining...


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I received a text saying I was entered. It DID NOT however say that I won.







lol


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I received a text saying I was entered. It DID NOT however say that I won.







lol

i just got the same...
got excited for a sec.. 
had to read it a few times to be sure lol..


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rubber_Ducky)*

mine said I was the proud new owner of a limited edition GTI !!!!












































































































and then I woke up ....


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*

Garey needs friends


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_Garey needs friends

who needs friend when we have your Mom ..... OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnn
sorry I am really bored today ...


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
who needs friend when we have your Mom ..... OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnn
sorry I am really bored today ...

i can tell lol, going to fixx?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rubber_Ducky)*

no, my parents will be here so not sure what we're doing yet


----------



## SneakyStella (Sep 26, 2007)

i almost jumped out of my skin when i got a text from VW today


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (SneakyStella)*

hey Jamie, just noticed two typos in your title








VW Launches 2010 GTI On *Moblie* Device - Gives Away Six New GTI*'*s!
should be
VW Launches 2010 GTI On *Mobile* Device - Gives Away Six New GTIs!


----------



## raybonez (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (SneakyStella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SneakyStella* »_i almost jumped out of my skin when i got a text from VW today 

Haha, me too!


----------



## anatonic (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (raybonez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raybonez* »_
Haha, me too!

Me also ;p Was today the first day they sent texts? I didnt receive texts any other days


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

so its almost 11/03/09 here has any1 won yet?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (areku_x)*

yeah since yesterday it's been announced, Joseph C from Ohio !
*edit: Joseph, not Josh ....


_Modified by 71sbeetle at 12:05 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_yeah since yesterday it's been announced, Josh C from Ohio !

boooo
although there's still a little * which means there's hope.. still pending confirmation!


_Modified by Rubber_Ducky at 8:54 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rubber_Ducky)*

I don't see the asterisk *
here is the online version:
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/en/us
Joseph C. from Cuyahoga Falls, OH


----------



## wordddaded (Apr 12, 2008)

i hope i win this ****


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_I don't see the asterisk *
here is the online version:
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/en/us
Joseph C. from Cuyahoga Falls, OH

Checking the local boards right now to see who I have to stab to drive off in a limited edition mk6...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hehe lol, 50 miles away, it hit close to you huh !


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_hehe lol, 50 miles away, it hit close to you huh !

Yup. Within driving distance anyways.


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_I don't see the asterisk *
here is the online version:
http://www.vw.com/realracinggti/en/us
Joseph C. from Cuyahoga Falls, OH

http://m.vw.com/lo/realracinggti/winners/


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Rubber_Ducky)*

that's the mobile version


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_that's the mobile version

isnt it all the same?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

If I won, I'm not sure if I would keep it and sell my MKV or sell it off and seriously mod my MKV. Guess that depends on whether it had a sunroof and HIDs. I wouldn't want to lose those items.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (oidoglr)*

1 of 6 man. 1 of 6.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I received a text as well on 11/02. I wonder how they contact you if you do win a car.


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (oidoglr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oidoglr* »_If I won, I'm not sure if I would keep it and sell my MKV or sell it off and seriously mod my MKV. Guess that depends on whether it had a sunroof and HIDs. I wouldn't want to lose those items.

the mark up would be ridiculous.. profit galore.. might as well "invest" in an audi lol


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*IT IS A SIX SPEED*

Hey go here everyone!!!
http://realracing.cloudcell.com/
And now slide car so it spins you will see in the moving pictures it is a six speed!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by ScottieGTI at 5:15 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (ScottieGTI)*

supposing 250,000 people enter this contest each drawing..
your 6x more likely to get your lady pregnant by just using a condom, then winning the mkiv
lol


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_supposing 250,000 people enter this contest each drawing..
your 6x more likely to get your lady pregnant by just using a condom, then winning the mkiv
lol

ive noticed people, including myself, have trouble putting the i AFTER the v instead of before it.


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*

GOOD ONE like the analogy to pregnancy!!!! Wining this is like getting a hole in one every time you golf!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (ScottieGTI)*

well, it's like they say, if you buy a lotto ticket on Monday morning for a Wednesday night drawing you have more chances of dying than winning the jackpot. Also for the lotto, if one person was to play starting from legal age 40 combinations a week, they would have to live to be 193 years old to get the one odd to win !!!


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_well, it's like they say, if you buy a lotto ticket on Monday morning for a Wednesday night drawing you have more chances of dying than winning the jackpot. Also for the lotto, if one person was to play starting from legal age 40 combination's a week, they would have to live to be 193 years old to get the one odd to win !!!

SWEET, Will definitely use that response to the lotto players I know in the near future!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (ScottieGTI)*

Check this out it is a six!!!!!



_Modified by ScottieGTI at 3:39 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (ScottieGTI)*

four left =[


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_supposing 250,000 people enter this contest each drawing..
your 6x more likely to get your lady pregnant by just using a condom, then winning the mkiv
lol

The vast majority of people playing this game are vortex subscribers (~450,000)....and I doubt even 1/3 are playing. The average Joe doesn't even know about this contest, and the person who does won't play everyday.
Therefore I say you're theory is off by 150,000 people / drawing or so.


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
The vast majority of people playing this game are vortex subscribers (~450,000)....and I doubt even 1/3 are playing. The average Joe doesn't even know about this contest, and the person who does won't play everyday.
Therefore I say you're theory is off by 150,000 people / drawing or so.









Honestly i think it could be less, since this is mainly aimed at people with iphones or touches.. honestly if i didnt read the thread and find the manual entry thing, i would of never played.. lol


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*

it's also on VW's website, not just on Vortex, and the rules clearly show you do not need an iPod or iPhone to enter


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (71sbeetle)*

*It Pays to Play: Ohio Resident Wins Limited-Edition Volkswagen GTI MkVI by Playing Real Racing GTI Mobile App*
Real Racing GTI Remains One of the Hottest Free Apps on iTunes With More than 2 Million Downloads To Date 
HERNDON, Va., Nov. 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced that Joseph Chase of Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio was the first to win one of six, limited-edition GTI MkVI vehicles as part of its wildly popular and free new gaming app, Real Racing GTI. Volkswagen became the first automobile manufacturer to launch a vehicle exclusively on a mobile device, and since its debut two weeks ago, the Real Racing GTI app continues to be one of the hottest free apps on iTunes with more than 2 million downloads. 
"Consumer response to Real Racing GTI has been phenomenal, and thanks to fans like Joseph Chase, the game is still one of the top free apps on iTunes," said Tim Ellis, Vice President of Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. "More than 2 million consumers have already downloaded the free app, and we are thrilled they have reacted to it with such enthusiasm and in such a short time frame."
The Real Racing GTI App, created by leading developer, Firemint, in conjunction with digital agency, AKQA, marks a departure from traditional vehicle introductions by utilizing a gaming app as the sole medium for the launch. By introducing the all-new 2010 GTI through Real Racing GTI, Volkswagen struck a chord with tech-savvy consumers who enjoy social networking, playing games and spending time on their mobile devices.
The free Real Racing GTI App is available worldwide and spares no detail, allowing players to experience every thrilling aspect of the all-new 2010 GTI right in the palms of their hands on iPhone® and iPod touch®. From the redesigned exterior with more aggressive headlights and the famous red-striped grille, to the sporty interior with a race-inspired steering wheel, the all-new 2010 GTI races its way to life on the screen for a thrilling gaming experience.
"I downloaded the Real Racing GTI App the minute I first heard about it and I haven't stopped playing since - it's just such a fun game," said Mr. Chase. "But now I can't wait to hit the real streets in my new GTI!" 
U.S.-registered players enjoying the action of the Real Racing GTI App can put their skills to the test for a chance to win one of the remaining five, limited-edition 2010 GTI models. The more people play, the more chances they have to win. Continuing over each of the next five weeks, one player will be chosen to win the ultimate racing prize: the exclusive GTI MkVI, an individually-numbered, specially-tuned version of the legendary hatchback. Each model includes the GTI's 2.0T 200hp four-cylinder engine, a performance tuned suspension finished with black, Volkswagen motorsport 18-inch all-new wheels, and special interior touches, including carbon fiber-look trim, a numbered dash plaque, and unique stitching in the front headrests. Winners will be selected and notified by ePrize, Volkswagen's interactive promotions partner. For more information on the competition please visit: http://www.vw.com/RealRacingGTI. 
The Real Racing GTI App is available for free from the App Store on the iPhone and iPod touch or at http://www.itunes.com/appstore/. No purchase is necessary to enter the contest, which officially ends on December 2 at 11:59PM.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (KahviVW)*

1/6: Joseph Chase from Cuyahoga Falls, OH
2/6: TBA
3/6: TBA
4/6: TBA
5/6: TBA
6/6: TBA


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_supposing 250,000 people enter this contest each drawing..
your 6x more likely to get your lady pregnant by just using a condom, then winning the mkiv
lol

lol, well your estimated 250,000 just got blown out to over 2 million .... ouch !


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (71sbeetle)*

1/6: Joseph Chase from Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio
2/6: Gabriel A. from Arizona
3/6: TBA
4/6: TBA
5/6: TBA
6/6: TBA


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
lol, well your estimated 250,000 just got blown out to over 2 million .... ouch !

i just forgot to hit a 0
lol


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (Rubber_Ducky)*

1/6: Joseph Chase from Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio
2/6: Gabriel A. from Tucson, Arizona
3/6: TBA
4/6: TBA
5/6: TBA
6/6: TBA


----------



## ScottieGTI (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (71sbeetle)*

I am looking forward to driving my limited number 5/6 GTIVI that's the one I will win!!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: IT IS A SIX SPEED (ScottieGTI)*

1/6: Joseph Chase from Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio
2/6: Gabriel A. from Tucson, Arizona
3/6: Debbie A. from Spring, Texas
4/6: TBA
5/6: TBA
6/6: TBA


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTIBarsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBarsi* »_god, bunch of cry babies on this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


+1 to this.
Gimme a break. it's a friggin' contest. You guys cryin' when they don't draw your lottery numbers every night, too? good grief. Get some counseling. Seriously.


----------



## SneakyStella (Sep 26, 2007)

getting down to the end now 
i sure hope someone for Vortex wins one


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (SneakyStella)*

I was wondering whether I would tell anyone if I did win.


----------



## Ajax_IX (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re:*

I thought the distribution of the cars seemed a little odd. So far half of them have been destined for the mid-west. So I made this map to see how they fell.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms...a3b36


_Modified by Ajax_IX at 2:39 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Ajax_IX)*

seems like next one is gonna be maine or california lol


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Rubber_Ducky)*

nope, Florida


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

We can cross our fingers.... and get ready to pay for those beauties if we really want them.... too bad it wasn't vwvortex specific


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ajax_IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajax_IX* »_I thought the distribution of the cars seemed a little odd. So far half of them have been destined for the mid-west. So I made this map to see how they fell.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms...a3b36

_Modified by Ajax_IX at 2:39 PM 11-30-2009_

Funny... Kimberly, AL, is right along the path from LaVergne, TN, to Spring, TX, on 65. I was actually just a few miles from Kimberly the other day, and LaVergne isn't too far from me. Maybe I'll get to see one of these on the road one day.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dan Halen)*

is it me or is there a lot of girls winning those cars ?


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

What I'd like to know is how come it takes so long to say *pending.... maybe they have to do something before they confirm the winner... but if its an issue of reaching them... geez!!! I'd be calling any number back from VW QUICK. even though I don't have a chance, I wish I had known about the contest before the last week :-(


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

Curious....if you knew the GTI-R was coming and dealer would let you "sell back car" for credit at dealership... Would you part with the Limited Edition for say $28k credit towards GTI-R and wait a year?
And if you sold it private party.... what do you think people would bid on something like that... since some nuts out there (like us) think a limited edition is pretty cool.... what do you think you'd get?
I'm just curious... as I've always dreamed of an all wheel drive gti-r/r32, and the GTI is a "compromise" for that for me... just cause of price, but if price wasn't a major issue.... would you pass and wait a little longer if you knew the GTI-R was coming?


----------



## Ajax_IX (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (71sbeetle)*

Yeah, whats up with the demographics of the winners? So far, 4/6 winners are women (or at least had some nasty parents) and most the cars landed somewhat geographically close to one another.
Given is was a contest involving not only cars, but playing a game. I wouldn't think so many girls would have won. Maybe girls spend to much time on the IPhone. Times must be a changin'.
I call shenanigans on VWoA.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ajax_IX)*

girls play car games too, especially to win a "cute" GTI







your score/time on the track has nothing to do with the odds of winning


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (specterunseen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *specterunseen* »_Curious....if you knew the GTI-R was coming and dealer would let you "sell back car" for credit at dealership... Would you part with the Limited Edition for say $28k credit towards GTI-R and wait a year?
And if you sold it private party.... what do you think people would bid on something like that... since some nuts out there (like us) think a limited edition is pretty cool.... what do you think you'd get?
I'm just curious... as I've always dreamed of an all wheel drive gti-r/r32, and the GTI is a "compromise" for that for me... just cause of price, but if price wasn't a major issue.... would you pass and wait a little longer if you knew the GTI-R was coming?

I was discussing this with my friend last night. He's been playing from time to time, and up until the last week or so, I had been entering daily. I told him I'd list the car for $15k if I won, after giving him first right of refusal at $10k. That would give someone an insane deal on an insane car, and it would allow me to pay off my debts outside of the cars and mortgage- win for all parties.
Someone might say "well gee, idiot- you could sell it for much more or could keep it and have an awesome car."
Yeah, yeah... it's not so much more awesome than my current car that it affords me the ability to have three cars or choose between the V and VI. And if I can cut a friend a break on an awesome car, why not?


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

You are very generous. I'd imagine you could sell that for $30k as a guess to someone if you didn't put any miles on it and waited for an offer, maybe at least $28k ... it's a "limited" edition after all ;-)


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan Halen* »_
I was discussing this with my friend last night. He's been playing from time to time, and up until the last week or so, I had been entering daily. I told him I'd list the car for $15k if I won, after giving him first right of refusal at $10k. That would give someone an insane deal on an insane car, and it would allow me to pay off my debts outside of the cars and mortgage- win for all parties.
Someone might say "well gee, idiot- you could sell it for much more or could keep it and have an awesome car."
Yeah, yeah... it's not so much more awesome than my current car that it affords me the ability to have three cars or choose between the V and VI. And if I can cut a friend a break on an awesome car, why not?

I want to be your friend !


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

LOL
It would be $10,000 more than I had before. That's the way I look at it...


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (vincenzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincenzo* »_I received a text as well on 11/02. I wonder how they contact you if you do win a car.

This...
I've been playing and I recieved a blocked call the other day but didn't answer it








I'm trying to convince myself that it wasn't them


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*








the statistical chance that they are calling you .... well its probably a sales person....








Geez, these drawings get in our head don't they... i think they are GREAT for marketing. Think of the millions of entries! Out of all sweepstakes I've entered, this would be one of my PRIME choices... if I won another car... well I'd end up selling SO i could get a newer GTI.









... i block all my texts, so if I won... they'd have to call me or email me.... i save money w/no texts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (specterunseen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *specterunseen* »_







the statistical chance that they are calling you .... well its probably a sales person....








Geez, these drawings get in our head don't they... i think they are GREAT for marketing. Think of the millions of entries! Out of all sweepstakes I've entered, this would be one of my PRIME choices... if I won another car... well I'd end up selling SO i could get a newer GTI.









... i block all my texts, so if I won... they'd have to call me or email me.... i save money w/no texts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol, well I've always heard that winners of sweepstakes are called from blocked numbers but idk what I was thinking. I only know one person that shows up as a blocked number but it wasn't him







Plus, I never get sales calls. I also have 'luck' or a 'curse' of getting to be a finalist in winning a big contest but have never won. 
I've been looking for the 'official' rules but can't find them anywhere...


----------



## Konst (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder if any of the winners are from those that entered through the website and not just from playing the iphone game.


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

.... well... the only other car sweepstakes I'd be excited about winning as this would be a subura STI win... any other and I'd take a cash out prize and go buy a GTI.....OR put towards a golf r if we got news it was coming over.
nothing i can think of like a vw golf gti-r 4 door... ultimate family luxury commuter


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (specterunseen)*

anyone noticed that the #4 winner changed ???


----------



## quickreflex02 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_anyone noticed that the #4 winner changed ???

yup.. and they are have all four weeks pending confirmation... Not sure the window of time they have to confirm, but daddy needs an early xmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif gift this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

shucks... winner announced and it ain't us... I hope Chuck is happy with the Geeter and truly appreciates it... us GTI owners will be very upset if it's treated like trash... we treasure our cars









Note: we can also hope chuck doesn't pick up the phone or check his email but once a month










_Modified by specterunseen at 12:04 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (specterunseen)*

VWoA should of set one of the cars aside for Vortex users. I know it seems like I am saying that for my own selfish reasons, because I am. Honestly, wouldn't be a nice way of saying, "we set one car aside for the loyal VW enthusiasts, and we would like to see one of the cars go to someone who is going to keep it in good condition and not sell it or put a fart-cannon on the back."


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

I thought that too. I guess it's the law of publicity.... but I wonder HOW many of those that get the new GTI actually are GTI fans, really love the car, and will treasure what they got. I know I would have. I love my 2002 1.8T and would have treasured a new GTI as well







Only think I'd like more is Ken Blocks personal racing STI


----------



## specterunseen (May 27, 2009)

... also, seems all but one are STILL pending. Wonder when that will be updated, or if we'll have another random drawing to replace those unresponsive folks...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VW Launches 2010 GTI On Moblie Device - Gives Away Six New GTI's! (InSaNeBoY)*

i want it just for the exclusive "x/6" badge


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

#4 has already been resold, and looks like #5 is up as well: http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...dacar


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Dan Halen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan Halen* »_#4 has already been resold, and looks like #5 is up as well: http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...dacar








I wish they would have gone to people that actually wanted them...oh well, such is life


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_







I wish they would have gone to people that actually wanted them...oh well, such is life

x2


----------

